# [SOFTWARE] Crear un miniroot para usar como initrd (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A ver si alguien puede orientarme un poquito. Necesito arrancar thin clients usando PXE, toda esa parte ya está lista, puedo bootear desde la red, cargar un kernel (que falla al no encontrar la partición raíz) y hacer algunas operaciones básicas sin problemas.

Me he estado documentando, por lo que leo, basta con gzipear un archivo conteniendo la partición raíz para usarla como root pasándole el comando initrd=root.gz al kernel y me estoy por poner manos a la obra pero hay una parte que no me queda clara:

- Usando PXE le paso el kernel al thin client y el dispositivo raíz gzipeado (que irá a parar a la ram del mismo). Como configuro fstab para que se lea la partición / desde la ram?

No puedo usar NFS por que el entorno predominante es windows, solo los thin clients bootearán un mini linux que carge xorg / vesa / red y un cliente terminal server.

Supongo que el escenario es parecido a cuando se está creando un livecd solo que mi root no está en un dispositivo físico ni en la red si no en la ram. Si alquien pudiera echar algo de luz en el asunto, desde ya muy agradecido.

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Aqui se aclaran las dudas Diskless

----------

## Coghan

Puedes mirar este proyecto, es un livecd con rdesktop, también te explica de forma muy simple como sacar el kernel y la imagen comprimida y agregarla a tu TFTP. El proyecto Cult viene del antiguo PXES que adoptó 2X. PXES Lo llevo usando de hace mucho y me gusta mucho lo configurable que es a base de variables bash que le paso al núcleo, el poder tener un print server TCP al puerto 9100 en el mismo thin client es algo maravilloso. No te aburro. El caso es que ahora PXES se me ha quedado obsoleta, sobre todo en drivers de video y resoluciones de pantallas panorámicas, he visto hace poco Cult y lo estoy estudiando, veré a donde me lleva.

Paralelamente me he interesado en montarme mi propia implementación de Thin client basados en Gentoo modificando los livecd de instalación de Gentoo con el paquete dev-util/catalyst. La idea es ir generando imágenes desde el mismo portage de gentoo y pasarlas a Compact Flash o Discos Flash usb e incluso pasarlas a disco duro y arrancar como si fuera un livecd con syslinux. Además quiero añadir paquetes que soporten wifi, clientes rdesktop, clitrix y nxclient.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias Eleazar, toda esa parte que se menciona acerca del setup para booteo PXE ya está funcionando solo que desde un entorno windows.

Cult es exactamente lo que necesito, gracias Coghan. Me has ahorrado todo el trabajo  :Very Happy: 

De todas formas y solo por aprender voy a hacerme de una imagen para bootear mi propio Gentoo por PXE, que me ha interesado bastante el asunto.

Estoy viendo mas o menos de que se trata catalyst. Cualquier otra duda volveré a moletar en el foro.

Salud!

----------

